# NFS Porsche Unleashed &quot;in Neu&quot; gesucht



## Nokiner (17. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin schon etwas älter und habe früher begeistert NFS Porsche gespielt. Nun suche ich etwas ähnliches - nur halt in aktuell. Kurzweilige Rennen in Landschaften/Städten ohne viel SchnickSchnack durmherum - also kein großartiges tunen. Das konnte man zwar in Porsche auch, aber doch sehr moderat. Was gibt es da heute so auf dem Markt für Einfach einsteigen und losbrettern.

Mein System dazu ist zwar neu(hab ich im Januar umgebaut), aber mit dem Ryzen 3600 und der RX570 habe ich es auf Bildbearbeitung ausgelegt. Mit Spiecher habe ich da aber nicht gegeizt. 16 GB DDR4 3200 und die GPU hat 8GB (wegen Systemvorraussetzungen).

Danke


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Naja, Ich würde dich in Richtung Forza Horizon 4 verweisen. Da erhältst du eine gutes Maß an Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Fahrzeugumfang und mir persönlich gefällt auch das Handling/Steuerung der Fahrzeuge sehr gut.

Das Tuning der Fahrzeuge übertrifft zwar NFS Porsche, aber ich selbst komme zum Beispiel komplett ohne eigene Setups aus, da man auch auf Setups anderer Fahrer zurückgreifen kann. Wenn man dann 1-2 Leute hat, die offenbar einen ähnlich Fahrstil wie den eigenen haben,  sucht man sich da was aus und gut.

Andererseits bietet das Spiel auch einen guten Einstieg um sich damit selbst zu befassen, da es sehr viele Informationen über Fahrparameter direkt beim Fahren angezeigt werden können.

Es ist nicht günstig, es benötigt DX12,  Win10 und ist an den MS-Store gekoppelt. Das muss man deutlich sagen.

Aber es ist nun auch schon eine Weile draußen, mMn. gut gereift. Vielleicht gibts da ja Angebote.

Ansonsten geht es immer sehr schnell Richtung Fun-Racer oder Simulation, hier fand ich den Spagat ganz gut.

Der Umfang an Spielmodi ist auch ganz ordentlich, man muss aber auch nicht alles mögen, kann aber dennoch sehr lange Spaß haben


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2020)

An Forza Horizon 4 hätte ich jetzt auch direkt gedacht


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. Mai 2020)

Da kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, es bleibt aktuell einzig Forza Horizon 4!

Der Vorgänger ist auch noch interessant, läuft aber nicht so geschmeidig wie FH4.  Das neue Need for Speed macht zwar Spaß, hat aber den Schwerpunkt Stadt und Tuning. Eventuell mit Abstrichen noch Project Cars 2, geht aber dann doch eher in Richtung Simulation und auch Rennstreckenbetrieb.

Forza Horizon 4 wird aber mit der RX 570 problemlos laufen!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2020)

Da würd ich eher Shift 2 statt Pcars 1,2 nennen wo es absolut keine Tuninparts gibt. Das war bei Shift 2 schon nice.


----------



## Optiki (18. Mai 2020)

Die Rennen mit dem 914 waren damals so schrecklich, immer hat mich die KI auf den letzten Metern im Wald überholt. Bis ich irgendwann herausgefunden habe, dass man durch den Kauf von defekten Autos, der Reparatur und dem anschließenden Wiederverkauf massiv Geld scheffeln konnte. Danach hab ich einfach jedes Auto mit besseren Teilen ausgestattet und schon machten auch die Rennen mit 914/924  Spaß. 

Ich hatte zwar nie eine Abneigung gegen viel Tuning in NFS, aber NFS 2015 hat mir beim testen einfach gar nicht zugesagt.  Es sah zwar super aus, aber irgendwie fehlte mir komplett das Ziel und ständig gab es nur Zwischensequenz mit richtigen Menschen/Schauspielern. 

Was ich so bis jetzt gesehen habe, würde ich mich den Anderen hier anschließen und auch  Forza Horizon 4 vorschlagen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2020)

Ich finde nirgends kann ich Wagen so geil mit echten gut aussehenden Teilen aufbauen+Grafik und Sound Genuss wie in den letzten 3 neuen NFS Games. Also wenn es jetzt rein um Car Fetisch geht ^^ Underground und Co uff waren die Parts häßlich junge 

Aber ja nichts spricht gegen Horizon 4. Am besten Demo laden oder gamepass Angebot fürn € nutzen und testen.

NFS 2015 und Payback sind auch bei Origin Access drin also 3,99 für 4 Wochen.

Tolle Angebote wie ich finde


----------

